# No more worries with gaps in insurance.



## sonofsnel (Mar 25, 2015)

I just received a quote from my insurance broker that fills in the gaps between my personal insurance and the Uber insurance. If you drive more than 10,000 miles a year for personal use. As far as I know this is the only broker I know of that can find coverage for Uber drivers in Chicago. I have been given the run around by a lot of insurance companies. Call Chris Schnoebelen with Indesure @ 630-580-5544


----------

